# Looking for expert with artwork prep / seperation



## marketing47 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hello! I own a branding company, we currently outsource our printing. We have in house designers and I'm looking to pay hourly for training to teach one of our designers more details on properly setting up the artwork prior to sending the vector art and proof to our print partners. 

The designer has extensive adobe experience and understands aspects of printing but I'm still finding our print partners are spending time making basic changes to the file. I'd like to simplify this and have the artwork properly setup to avoid work or mistakes all the way around. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Kristin_with_a_K (Aug 1, 2021)

Look into a program call Separation Studio. It was a lifesaver for me.


----------

